# Pioneer vsx-515 no enciende



## marriano (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola a todos, me presento; Mi nombre es Mariano soy tecnico electronico y siempre estoy haciendo algunas cositas de hobby o reparandolas, pero en este caso me siento sobrepasado por este equipo sintoamplificador Pioneer vsx-515, el problema es que no enciende ni siquiera esta en modo stanby, hay un relay conectado en serie con el transformador de potencia que no recibe alimentacion , ya controle el transistor y descubri que no recibe tension en la base para que sature,segui el circuito y llega hasta un integrado Peg094b de ahi ni idea, l etapa de potencia es con 3 STK 412-230b, alguien tiene alguna idea de este equipo? puede ser que este quemado un STK? como darme cuenta que un StK esta quemado? bueno espero poder recibir ayuda quisiera usarlo en la fiesta de mi casamiento,desde ya Gracias y este foro es lo mejor me paso horas leyendo muchos temas.

Saludos.


----------



## marriano (Jul 18, 2010)

bueno les comento que ya no se que mas probrar con este equipo retire los 3 STK pensando que si uno estaba quemado iba a pender pero no fue asi puentie el relay pero tampoco encendio segui el manual de reparaciones hasta llegar al micro y corrobore la alimentacion de este y estaba bien medi la patita {dc protec} y no hay tension en esta por lo que supongo esta bien, me di por vencido, me duele el orgullo ja pero ya no se que probar, gracias..


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 22, 2010)

Que tal amigo, si aun con los STK desconectados te muestra esa falla, debe revisar los siguiente: Sin los STK revisa la liena que deberia ir a la salida, eso puede ayudarte, si notas que no tienen voltaje, como deberia ser y aun te sigue mostrando esa falla, quizas tengas un problema en el circuito de proteccion. A continuación te dejo el manual de servicio que de seguro te será de mucha utilidad, saludos!

http://www.kallhovde.com/pioneer/tricomp/Audio/VSX/VSX-515_RRV3092.pdf


----------



## marriano (Ago 22, 2010)

hola! Gracias por responderme, no entiendo mucho lo que me decis, a la salida tiene unos relay que calculo seran retardos de coneccion talvez pero no puedo medir tensiones ya que no me habilita el relay de alimentacion y por esto no llegan los 220v al trafo grande, si podes verlo en el manual pag. 29 el transistor Q51 que esta con el relay RY51, ese circuito no se activa y a la base del transistor llega la pista directo desde el micro en la pata 58 (AC-RY).voy a medir las salidas para ver si encuentro algo raro pero si tiene algun otra sugerencia es bien agradecida. Saludos.


----------



## ManyaCarb (Ago 22, 2010)

Que tal
Tuve un par de Pioneer por aqui que son de mediados de los 90, algo mas antiguos que el tuyo. Y ambos tenian el problema que tu describes. Quedaban en stand-by y no arrancaban. El procesador no mandaba la senal al relay. Los integrados no eran el problema. En los dos equipos el problema eran soldaduras frias en la placa del procesador que esta montada en el frente. 
Si no lo has hecho todavia, te recomendaria revisar y re-estañar cada contacto de la placa. Es un trabajo largo y cansador, pero necesario diria. Consigue una lupa , y revisa cada conexion, y luego con un soldador pequeno y mucha paciencia resolda cada contacto.
En el segundo equipo, un VSX-403 me llevo  toda una tarde, y recien arranco a la tercera vez. 
Mucha suerte, espero que te funcione para la fiesta 

Aldo


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 22, 2010)

@marriano: Me refiero a las resistencias *R622, R617, R667, R639 y R691* de la pagina *26*. Asegurate de que no tengan ningun voltaje, si con las STKs montadas notas que algunas de esas resistencias que te indique tiene voltaje, seguramente tienes un problema con el STK relacionado. Si ves que no tienes voltaje, chequea los transistores *Q606, Q605, Q655, Q633 y Q656* que pertenencen al circuito de proteccion y que envian la señal de *"Overload"* y los *Q696 y Q697* que son los que envian la señal de *"DC Protect"* si alguno de estos está dañado, enviaran una señal errada al micro y el amplificador no encenderá... También está la posibilidad de que sea lo que te propone *ManyaCarb* y retocar todas las soldaduras del equipo, Saludos...


----------

